# 2020 Berlin Thursday Nighters



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

2020 Berlin Thursday Nighters schedule:
April 11- May 2 Saturday 8-3
May 7- August 27 Thursday 5:30-dark
September 5- October 17 Saturday 8-3
tournaments will be at Dutch Harbor
contact Mike Gondel 330-501-9196
[email protected]


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

What is the entry fee for these ?


----------

